# Parking brake slack adjuster.



## Supersam (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys quick question for y'all. I need to adjust the slack adjuster on the parking brake in my 04. Just need to know where it is.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

You will have to pull the rotors off to adjust the parking brake. This is common, they do come out of adjustment. If the shoes are worn, they are easy to replace.


----------



## Supersam (Apr 21, 2013)

The brakes are good, just to much slack in the p-brake. I roll down hills. :/ I'm a decent mechanic so pulling the rotors shouldn't be an issue, I've just never worked on a goat before.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Remove the passengers side rear wheel and the adjustment is accessible. You don't have to remove any brake parts. I had the same problem with the parking brake holding the car when parked on a hill...brake would not hold car from going backwards. Easy fix!


----------

